# Polish Storage: Looking for a Nail polish wall rack in the UK



## kittennails (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi!

I have far too many polishes, i'm over 100 now, so i really need a better storage solution than all on one shelf (which is hard to see and find the polishes i want as there are a few rows all in front of each other) 

I'd really like to find a wall mounted shelf so I can see all the polishes side by side, anyone know where I pick up one? wouldnt an expensive price tag ideally.

Or do anyone know of another solution that would work?

Thanks for looking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Jan 10, 2011)

I recently had the same problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dunno much about wall racks but I recently bought this awesome chest of drawers from ikea, and some of the kitchen utensils storage units (which work amazing for polish storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

here are the drawers





the unit is called alex and is Â£80 the first five drawers are the perfect size for polishes, i've got OPIs, Orlys, China glazes etc and they all fit perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and ive managed to fit all my hair stuff dryer straighteners etc in one of the bigger bottom drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also picked up a couple of these





also from ikea, and they are perfect for mini polishes, or files and other nail tools  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the drawers really dont take up that much space and im still in awe of how much you can fit in them, hope this helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------

